# Where'd you first hear about raw?



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I know a lot of you are starting raw because of influences from this website, but where did you first hear about raw? I'm always curious about these things, it's interesting to see how the word spreads.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

My daughter told me about this site, and she knows that I love to check out anything dog. I joined, bookmarked, and forgot about it for at least a month.

I have been trying to control my JRT's allergies for a few years now. Changing from one type of kibble to another. It would work for a while, but then I would see more symptoms. 

We haven't gone raw yet, but this is where I read the most, to have me make the decision to switch.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I honestly don't remember exactly how I heard about it. I remember I read about it somewhere on the internet, researched it some, bought Billinghurst's book, decided against it because it looked too complicated. About a year after that, I ran across some more about it and decide to try it. Found out it's not really complicated and the dogs love it. I started with BARF for maybe 3 or 4 months. Then I met Tom Lonsdale and switched to prey model and have been feeding that way ever since.


----------



## LuvsDogs (Jul 16, 2008)

A dog obedience club I used to belong to had Ian Billinghurst come to the club to give a talk on raw feeding. It was the 1st I'd heard of the damage that processed dog food can do. I bought his 1st 2 books & started making up his vegie mix & feeding raw meaty bones. I later heard of Tom Lonsdale on a local news current affairs programme & looked for his book 'Raw Meaty Bones.
It was very time consuming making the veggie mix, took 3-4 hrs each time. April was about 6 y/o at the time & I had to disguise it at times to get her to eat it. When my son brought Sooty home in Nov 99 she took to it straight away but the vet warned me against it saying she was too thin & needed to have a prepared dog food to get enough calcium & fatten her up. All this went against what I'd read in Billinghurst's books.
I later bought the Barf book & Works Wonders.
I'll admit my dogs don't get a full raw diet because meat is so expensive these days & living in the city don't have access to prey meals & wouldn't trust it if I did. If the meat/bones doesn't come from human meat works I'd be worried about hydatids.
When I 1st started April on the rmb you could buy lamb shanks for $1 each. I think butchers came to realise ppl were feeding their dogs bones & now sell them per kilo & they can be as much as $7 each.


----------



## a&gxo (Oct 29, 2008)

another forum we belong to. and then research!! :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I got info from 2 other forums i belong to for bull terriers, and club members, and here.


----------



## blackdoberboy (Dec 12, 2008)

My breeder...When my puppy came home at 8 weeks of age my breeder had me on raw.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

blackdoberboy said:


> My breeder...When my puppy came home at 8 weeks of age my breeder had me on raw.


Your breeder is very smart. You should take their advice. I also suggest you look into feeding prey model raw diet. Check out the link in my sig for more information on that.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

A breeder that actually knew about raw and nutrition? Strange! Does this breeder have a website? I love dobies!


----------



## blackdoberboy (Dec 12, 2008)

My breeder does have a website.....
belllavorodobes.com

All her dogs are on raw---
She has the top working dog in the country....
The only American Dobe to do the Korung in Germany
Take a look at her dogs on the website
You will see my dog REMY on her site too


----------



## blackdoberboy (Dec 12, 2008)

Both my breeder and myself are looking into the Prey Model....


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That's awesome, those dogs are so beautiful!


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> I know a lot of you are starting raw because of influences from this website, but where did you first hear about raw? I'm always curious about these things, it's interesting to see how the word spreads.


When I first started to do my reading with the Abady literature (6 yrs ago), I read about their raw diets. The kennel owner who got me started with it also mentioned feel free to add in some raw or cooked meat with the diet. What they say (Abady)
is they were the first to market commercial raw diets for dogs in the 70's.
They will also tell you modern raw commercial diets seem to have followed the
same mentality adopted by the kibble makers with a focus on omnivore nutrition using a lot of grain and veg. Another interesting thing they noted which I thought was kinda funny in regards to their raw diets, the sled team always finishes in good standing and they don't sneak in beaver or mink like the other teams do on the trail! All dogs are fed the Competition Raw Diets and feeds.

I don't feed Raw. Seems like work. Yes, I would do it if I had to but I found what I think to be the next best option in Granular feeds. I am not feeding a
kibble. This granular stuff looks like oily brown sand, and when you scoop in out of the box get a slight fish odor, but it's not very strong and you can't smell it's in the bowl. They also recommend if you want to add fresh meat up 12% of the ration. You don't have to because it is complete and can feed right from the box like I do, they just say that adding fresh meat is consistent with any good feeding program.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> but where did you first hear about raw?


I never heard of it until I joined this forum. And, I'm getting more interested in it as time goes on.


----------



## attackofthebear (Jun 25, 2008)

I found out about it on another forum I am on for giant breed dog owners. 
I came here from an invite through email and decided to join to help out a new community with raw feeding. I have only been feeding raw for 9 months, but I will never go back. It has literally "worked wonders" for my pack. 
I even feed raw when I travel as I tried feeding kibble(innova) during one trip and the poop size tripled.


----------



## muttlover87 (Jan 13, 2009)

I first heard about raw on dogster.com. Well actually I had heard of it before but never thought it would change my life like it has, plus I didn't have my own dog to feed it to. Maya's allergies pushed me to do a bit of research and I ended up on dogster.com. A lot of nice people pointed me in the right direction. Maya's been on raw for about 5 months now, and her allergy problems are gone! We found that she was allergic to most cooked meats, along with pretty much every grain but oatmeal....it would figure that I would end up with the dog with MASSIVE allergies as my own first dog. We had dogs growing up but they were never mine to take care of. It's been a dramatic 2 years. bol.


----------

